# Need to identify a stick of RAM?



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

If you are like me and have a drawer full of memory modules that you collected over the years and don't know what type and size they are, HERE is a site that I stumbled across to help you identify it. Enjoy!

Kilowatt


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Killowatt .. Nice Find :up:


----------



## -=R0B=- (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks alot, i had same problem :up:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Link doesn't work for me here in US

http://www.chipmunk.nl/DRAM/ChipManufacturers.htm <<seems broken

Got another?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Doesn't work for me, either. Strange.

09/01/05 23:11:47 ping http://www.chipmunk.nl/
Ping failed, no such host


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Strange, must be temporarily down. It loaded for me earlier.
I even bookmarked it


----------

